

Feeling Zuckerpunchd? Ditch Facebook and use Tonido - codemechanic

Tweet by Tonido User: Feeling Zuckerpunch'd? Ditch Facebook and use something like Tonido to privately share your photos and files with your friends.<p>What do you guys think?
======
hga
Why should we trust Tonido or any other such site?

Yes, given Facebook's history and its top dog's demonstrated ethical ...
limitations, many companies will likely be better, but....

I guess one thing I'm wondering is that for those who take the step of
removing themselves from Facebook, has the latter already poisoned the well?

To take that further, I and many others have removed ourselves from Facebook
not because we've been harmed but out of principle and/or we can see that this
is unlikely to come to a good end and we want no part of it.

What happens when "regular" users start leaving because of actual harm? How
much will that poison the well?

~~~
DennisP
Suppose there isn't any central site?

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/diaspora_project_buildi...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/diaspora_project_building_the_anti-
facebook.php)

~~~
hga
Sounds technically very hard, especially at scale.

I guess we can wait and see if they or someone else pulls it off.

~~~
pkghost
Dude. The concept fundamentally side-steps the issue of scaling by turning
each user's computer into a server:
<http://tonido.com/images/tonido_cloud.png>

Tonido looks like iApache* + dynamic DNS for those whose IPs aren't static.

* I imagine iApache as an Apple-like approach to a personal web server.

------
yoav
Join the Boycott Facebook movement <http://fightskillz.com/2010/05/boycott-
facebook/>

------
iamdave
zuckerpunched, heh.

